# Used YS828T and New YS624T with electric start.



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Not mine, but this are for sale in Michigan.

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - used YS828T YAMAHA SNOWBLOWER FOR SALE


----------

